# Roof Access "Ladder"



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah! :thumbup: Looks Legit :laughing:


Yup those Giant feet will have no problem with that......:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just grab onto that handy-dandy gray 12-2WG rope there..............


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Is should get a shot of the closet those 12-2s go to, all the people that flip it over romex in a commercial space would love it. :laughing:


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

looks like they "forgot"


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

You forgot to carry your tool bag up with you!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Always send the apprenti up first with a rope to hoist up stuff. :thumbup:

We had a couple lineman buckets of parts and another tool bag to go up too :laughing:


----------

